# Help and advice greatly appreciated!!!



## terri (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi all,

We would love some advice from people now living in Canada. My boyfriend and I are looking to move to Canada (possibly Alberta) in the coming years. I am currently completing my training to become a Secondary English teacher and will fingers crossed be getting my first post in September this year. I plan to teach here for at least 4 years before we leave but I have read of people not being able to get jobs and also having to go back to university in Canada to top up their qualifications. We have also been told by some that the crime rate over there is high, we wondered if there is any truth in this? If anyone could fill us in on the job situation (especially in teaching) and general living standards it would be fantastic!

Many thanks

Terri


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

terri said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We would love some advice from people now living in Canada. My boyfriend and I are looking to move to Canada (possibly Alberta) in the coming years. I am currently completing my training to become a Secondary English teacher and will fingers crossed be getting my first post in September this year. I plan to teach here for at least 4 years before we leave but I have read of people not being able to get jobs and also having to go back to university in Canada to top up their qualifications. We have also been told by some that the crime rate over there is high, we wondered if there is any truth in this? If anyone could fill us in on the job situation (especially in teaching) and general living standards it would be fantastic!
> 
> ...


Teaching is not a "needed" profession in Canada as we produce sufficient from within. Those in the profession coming from the UK find it difficult obtaining full time employment and often require to begin here as a substitute teacher.You will require to have your qualifications examined for equalization and possibly take some additional courses to qualify you to teach here. Education is a Provincial matter and you should contact the teachers' federation in the Province in which you plan to settle.


----------



## terri (Feb 24, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Teaching is not a "needed" profession in Canada as we produce sufficient from within. Those in the profession coming from the UK find it difficult obtaining full time employment and often require to begin here as a substitute teacher.You will require to have your qualifications examined for equalization and possibly take some additional courses to qualify you to teach here. Education is a Provincial matter and you should contact the teachers' federation in the Province in which you plan to settle.


Thank you for your comments. As I am finding out teaching posts are few and far between in many countries at the moment, especially for migrant workers. Can you shed any light on the crime rate etc? We would really like to know what living in Canada is like?


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

Crime rate is in direct portion to the city you live in as with UK - poorer areas have higher crime rates. However, I have to say in the 3 years we have lived here we have found the crime to be minimal. When I read the BBC news web site I am horrified. Here there are numerous police officers - no shortage- and their presence is well seen all around. We live east of Edmonton, Alberta and the crime is minimal.
Hope this helps a bit.
To really know what Canada is like you should come over for holidays in every season.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

terri said:


> Thank you for your comments. As I am finding out teaching posts are few and far between in many countries at the moment, especially for migrant workers. Can you shed any light on the crime rate etc? We would really like to know what living in Canada is like?


Well my opinion on Canada is somewhat prejudiced given I have been been here a long time and am well ensconced in Canada. 
The crime rate is not overly high in Canada. From what I read and learn from other UK expats we, in Canada, are a good deal safer in our day-to-day lives than those in the UK. We do not have Chavs or ASBOs here. We do not have the drinking culture as exists in GB. Those from the UK are pleasantly surprised that they can let their kids out on the street to play with minimal supervision. Schooling is also considered to be good and many comment on how well their kids adapted and how well they are doing and how much their kids like their schools. Reports are that the cost of living is a wash with the UK. Some things cheaper, some more expensive. With the exception of Vancouver housing is considerably less expensive. 
Food about the same cost but please know there are UK items you cannot get here. Car insurance is expensive and all Brits are shocked out of their socks over that.
If I can offer you any advice it is to please do not think you can transport the UK way of life here. It is different here. Many love it, some are ambivalent and a few hate it with passion. If you like the outdoors then Canada fits every bill. Winters for most of the country are long, cold and snowy although this year an exception.
What part of Canada interests you
Much good luck.


----------



## terri (Feb 24, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Well my opinion on Canada is somewhat prejudiced given I have been been here a long time and am well ensconced in Canada.
> The crime rate is not overly high in Canada. From what I read and learn from other UK expats we, in Canada, are a good deal safer in our day-to-day lives than those in the UK. We do not have Chavs or ASBOs here. We do not have the drinking culture as exists in GB. Those from the UK are pleasantly surprised that they can let their kids out on the street to play with minimal supervision. Schooling is also considered to be good and many comment on how well their kids adapted and how well they are doing and how much their kids like their schools. Reports are that the cost of living is a wash with the UK. Some things cheaper, some more expensive. With the exception of Vancouver housing is considerably less expensive.
> Food about the same cost but please know there are UK items you cannot get here. Car insurance is expensive and all Brits are shocked out of their socks over that.
> If I can offer you any advice it is to please do not think you can transport the UK way of life here. It is different here. Many love it, some are ambivalent and a few hate it with passion. If you like the outdoors then Canada fits every bill. Winters for most of the country are long, cold and snowy although this year an exception.
> ...


Thanks very much, that has made interesting reading for us. We are keen on Canada and like the look of Alberta (possibly Calgary) but I have been informed that as a teacher I will find it hard to find work. The key factor is that if my qualifications are not to Canadian standards then I don't think I would be able to afford to pay for university over there. I would not mind doing supply until I could get a permanent post but doubt I could afford to re-train. It's sad that after 5 years at university in the UK I still might not be qualified to teach in Canada :-(

We will take your advice on board though and research further.

Many thanks.


----------



## terri (Feb 24, 2010)

MandyB said:


> Crime rate is in direct portion to the city you live in as with UK - poorer areas have higher crime rates. However, I have to say in the 3 years we have lived here we have found the crime to be minimal. When I read the BBC news web site I am horrified. Here there are numerous police officers - no shortage- and their presence is well seen all around. We live east of Edmonton, Alberta and the crime is minimal.
> Hope this helps a bit.
> To really know what Canada is like you should come over for holidays in every season.


We are very interested in Alberta especially Edmonton and Calgary. 
Thanks for the advice, it has been very helpful


----------



## terri (Feb 24, 2010)

terri said:


> We are very interested in Alberta especially Edmonton and Calgary.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice, it has been very helpful [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

*Alberta*

Hi Terri

I think you might be surprised how big Alberta is 661848 square kilometers or255541 square miles so to compare it to an area in UK is very difficult. The province has all climatic regions within it from cold north to arid south and the UK can fit into it sideways at least three times!!!!

We live just east of Edmonton in a place called Sherwood Park. We picked this area because it is a quick 20 minute commute for my hubby & I into work. Sherwood has a mall, cinema, lots of resturants, schools and ever other facility you can think of and has a small town feel to it. Edmonton is a wonderful city full of life for all ages and it's famous Whyte Avenue (search on web) is an experience. You really need to search the Edmonton city web site to give you a real idea of life here. But if you have particular questions please let me know via private messages.
Hope this helps a bit.


----------

